# Maureen Forrester



## World Violist

Maureen Forrester apparently passed away on the 16th of this month. She apparently had dementia in later life. I haven't heard much of her, but what I have heard I found very impressive, in particular a wonderful recording of Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde with Fritz Reiner conducting the CSO. The Abschied in that recording is harrowing and extraordinarily beautiful.


----------

